# Que calienta mas: ¿Un cable estirado o un cable enrollado?



## PsyChoW (Ago 12, 2013)

Esta es una de tantas dudas que tengo pero que no pude terminar de averiguarlo . Repasando el efecto Joule no pude solucionar la duda. Me gustaría saber que cable calienta mas o si calientan lo mismo...
Algunos me dijeron que se produce un campo electromagnético en el cable enrollado, lo cual es otra de mis dudas...

Si alguno me ayuda a aclarar esto se lo agradeceré


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2013)

Fijate las tablas de máxima corriente admisible para cables tendidos al aire , para cables en cañería , para cables enterrados


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2013)

PsyChoW dijo:


> Esta es una de tantas dudas que tengo pero que no pude terminar de averiguarlo . Repasando el efecto Joule no pude solucionar la duda. Me gustaría saber que cable calienta mas o si calientan lo mismo...
> Algunos me dijeron que se produce un campo electromagnético en el cable enrollado, lo cual es otra de mis dudas...
> 
> Si alguno me ayuda a aclarar esto se lo agradeceré


Hola PsyChow, !saludos cordiales ! Yo personalmiente creo que el cable enrollado si caliente mas que quando estirado puramiente porque els estan mas proximos unos de los otros asi sumando la caloria produzida y quando estirado menos porque la area con el aire livre es maior y asi maior la dissipaciõn en el anbiente. Quanto a el canpo magnectico criado quando enrollado eso es valido quando la corriente es alternada (AC) pero quando continua (DC) asi tenemos solamiente efecto joule ( calientamiento por potenzia dissipada en la resistencia del conductor quando hay una corriente electrica pasando por el) .
!Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 12, 2013)

El alambre estirado o enrollado en AC ó en DC producen el mismo campo magnético (en AC cambia el sentido respecto al tiempo) , el cual depende de la corriente, es la denominada ley de Ampere. Otra cosa es que si enrollamos el cable concentramos (confinamos) el campo magnético en un volumen más reducido. Es decir aumentamos la densidad de campo. Respecto a la temperatura yo comparto la explicación de daniel lopes, ya que estirado puede mejorar el intercambio térmico con el ambiente.


----------



## basicobasico (Ago 12, 2013)

ademas esta la compocicion de los mismos, hay cables de cobre, bronce, hierro, aluminio, acero, etc, etc y cada uno por su particular compocision quimica tiene unas ciertas caracteristicas calorificas y macneticas, por hay lei de un cable que tenia cero resistencia siendo un superconductor y con capacidad de generar un mayor campo manectico, infima perdida calorifica, entre otros atributos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 12, 2013)

en una ocasion un colega tenia conectado algo en una "extension".  entonces. cuando ya desocupo todo.. se puso a enrollar de nuevo la "extension"  y noto que donde estaba enrollado  la extension ( estaba enrollado el sobrante ya que era un extension muy larga)   estaba muy caliente y el demas cable no.    
saquen sus propias conclusiones.   recuerdo que me dijo que posible mente haya sido por autoinduccion como bobina.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2013)

Se calientan igual lo que pasa es que el estirado disipa mas.
Por autoinducción no tiene mucho sentido porque hay un cable por el que la corriente  va y otro por el que vuelve así  y la corriente es la misma así que se contrarrestan los campos magnéticos. Ademas en núcleo de aire y "bobinado al montón" no es que haga mucho efecto para corrientes "normales", si son cientos de amperios, la cosa se complica ya que un simple lazo puede crear problemas.
Además las bobinas puras (si es que existen) no es calientan, igual que los condensadores puros.
Por campo magnético habría magnéticas por corrientes de foucault y por histéresis magnética, pero en un núcleo de plástico con dos cables de corrientes contrarias e iguales no lo veo muy lógico.


----------



## PsyChoW (Ago 13, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Se calientan igual lo que pasa es que el estirado disipa mas.



Bueno, calienta lo mismo, pero por que disipa mas?


----------



## opamp (Ago 13, 2013)

Amigo PsyChow, imaginate un cable de 10metros estirados donde circula un amperaje A ,... ahora imaginate el mismo cable de 10metros enrrollado en 100 espiras ( las espiras serian de una circuferencia de 10 cm )donde circula el mismo amperaje A,.....si circula amperaje por un cable hay generación de calor y este calor estaría concentrado en el arrollamiento de 100espiras, mientras que el cable extendido tiene una mayor distancia  (volumen de aire ) para irradiar su calor,........fijate que si aumentas la cantidad de espiras a 200 , 300, etc el volumen del arrollamiento se hace menor y se incrementa la temperatura al tener menor volumen de disipación de calor.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2013)

Si toda la superficie del cable está en contacto con el aire disipar.más que si está en contacto con otra vuelta de cable también caliente


----------



## PsyChoW (Ago 14, 2013)

Ya entendi, gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2013)

Por ejemplo  , máximos para para 1 mm²

Al aire libre = 16 A
Transformador = 3 A
Motor (tiene ventilador) = 7 A


----------

